
JQuery.aim – guesses which element user is going to be hovered/clicked - getdavidhiggins
https://github.com/cihadturhan/jquery-aim
======
bubblicious
I find the idea very interesting... Nevertheless I always expect determinism
when browsing webpages so I think this would throw me off more than not. :)

~~~
k__
Yes.

I think voronoi diagrams are more predictable.

